# Consulta Bafles Surround 16Ω



## muitolegal (Oct 2, 2010)

Buenas noches

Soy nuevo en el foro y en la electronica, trabajo en un taller de coches con inyeccion y eso me da coraje para animarmele a lo que sea electricidad, pero de esto no se mucho y lo que invente me lo descartaron de toque.  asi que les pregunto a quien sepa!

En mi casa tengo un equipo Pioneer con salidas de 6Ω en main(cocodrilo) en los cuales tengo conectados 2 bafles en serie a cada una.. en total son 4 bafles y aca la consulta:
El equipo tiene ademas de los cocodrilos, 2 salidas mas q*UE* dicen Surround y son de 16Ω
y justo 2 de los parlantes que tengo son AIWA y dicen Surround 16Ω pero tambien dicen Main 6Ω 

Puedo conectar directo esos parlantes Aiwa mediante un RCA a esa salida de 16?
para que son esas fichas cocodrilo que tiene el parlante? yo uso el cable directo q*UE* sale de abajo para conectarlo.. tendre q*UE* usar esa y conectar a una RCA al surround?
les pregunto por q*UE* no quiero hacer c*****das y quiero q*UE* aprovechar lo que tiene el equipo ahora q*UE* algo entiendo de esto!

SALIDAS
http://img812.imageshack.us/i/sl382053custom.jpg/

PARLANTE
http://yfrog.com/jksl382049customj

http://img704.imageshack.us/img704/9637/sl382049custom.jpg



desde ya les agadezco! salu


----------



## Cacho (Oct 2, 2010)

Pirmero, bienvenido al foro.
Segundo, lo de rigor: Las cositas rojas que aparecieron en tu post. Media pila 
Tercero, me traje el tema para "Discusión General", que es más de esta sección.
Cuarto, tu consulta.

Aparentemente tenés parlantes con todo incorporado. Conectá la salida "Surround" (los RCA) a esas borneras amarillas y negras y probalo *bien bajito (arrancá en 0). *Después, si todo marcha como debe, andá subiendo un poco el volumen y escuchando. No debería haber problemas, pero más vale prevenir que curar.
Si notás alguna distorsión mientras vas subiendo el volumen, frená la cosa y posteá los resultados para adivinar qué pueda ser.

Y si todo sale como debe, igual posteá los resultados 

Saludos


----------



## muitolegal (Oct 3, 2010)

Muchas gracias Caaaaacho!!

Prometo moderar mi lenguaje y hacerlo mas tecnicamente sociable  la proxima! 

Ahora con el tema principal, lo acabo de hacer y andan, pero elimina el woofer y me deja solo con la parte mas aguda.. y suena medio metalico, bastante que no da..
Lo que voy a hacer es comprar unos satelites de 16Ω si encuentro y colocarlos, ahora que se que no hay problemas en esa parte.. Ademas me sirvió para al fin saber para que era esa salida los tengo hace 10 años y siempre tuve esa duda.

Segun lo que veo la tecnica con el audio es: una vez hechas las cuentas y revizado las impedancias conectar en 0 e ir subiendo. Si encuentro distorsiones o sonidos del mas alla es por que hay algo que falló.. Me sirve mucho por que me daba miedo conectar esos cocodrilos y que se empezara a derretir o algo asi.

como ya dije, gracias!


----------



## Cacho (Oct 3, 2010)

De nada.



muitolegal dijo:


> Segun lo que veo la tecnica con el audio es: una vez hechas las cuentas y revizado las impedancias conectar en 0 e ir subiendo.


En general (no sólo en audio), es lo más sensato.
Si armás un motor lo arrancás y lo vas probando de menos a más y si algo sale medio mal es más fácil que se aguante el cimbronazo a pocas RPM que a muchas... 


Saludos


----------



## muitolegal (Oct 3, 2010)

> Si armás un motor lo arrancás y lo vas probando de menos a más y si algo sale medio mal es más fácil que se aguante el cimbronazo a pocas RPM que a muchas...



exacto, tiene tambien un tiempo de ablande?
ayer me acoste con un sin sabor por lo del audio.. y hoy cuando me levante los volvi a conectar, por que en realidad los parlantes nunca sonaron completos me doy cuenta. Osea la parte de arriba de los tweeter es una conexion separada del woofer, conectados en serie o directos, solo suena el woofer y 1 de los tweeter de arriba (son 3) asi que hoy los deje conectados y ademas sumé la parte de 16Ω a la conexion. El resultado es que ahora si suena todo completo... La verdad son unos parlantes muy extraños me parece. No entiendo por que habran hecho una conexion asi compleja ya que el equipo original (un Aiwa del 90) solo tenia salidas de audio de 6Ω.
salu


----------



## Cacho (Oct 3, 2010)

muitolegal dijo:


> exacto, tiene tambien un tiempo de ablande?


La electrónica no (en el 99% de los casos), pero los parlantes (esos son electromecánicos) tienen un tiempo de "acomodamiento". No se queman si les das rosca desde el primer día, pero se van ablandando y acomodando y con un tiempo (corto) de uso suenan mejor. Y despue's de ese tiempito no siguen mejorando, ojo.


Saludos


----------

